
Ask HN: Which clean tech company is hiring (remote) software engineers? - creimers
Being very much concerned about the ecological crisis in general and climate change in particular, I would like to turn towards dedicating my career to the attempt of contributing to the prevention of that crisis.<p>I have a background in agronomy, have been working as a full stack web developer (python + javascript) for six years and have been getting into data science and machine learning lately. I&#x27;m based in central Europe.<p>Which clean tech company is hiring (remote &#x2F; freelance) software engineers?
======
haidrali
These are the top I know \- Shopify \- basecamp

But you should check [http://weworkremotely.com](http://weworkremotely.com),
although majority of the companies here offer US only remote but still there
are many companies who offer world wide remote.

~~~
creimers
How are Shopify and basecamp "clean tech"?

------
em-bee
i am working with a green construction company. we are currently seeking web-
developers. how can i contact you?

~~~
seltzered_
Stumbled upon this thread during an hn search. Leaving a comment here because
I can't find any other reply buttons, but the OP may want to see this comment
on 'working in cleantech' from 1.5yrs ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15127154](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15127154)

